# Michael Jackson...Pfft...RIP Farrah Fawcett more like !



## The_Real_Moreliaman (Jan 24, 2009)

*Farrah Fawcett..:flrt:.*SHWING!*...:mf_dribble:.*.R.I.P you sexy godess...you were a babe & youll be sadly missed.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Johnny Bravo will be deeply affected by her passing.

Over seen due to another 'death'. 


R.I.P Farrah.


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> Johnny Bravo will be deeply affected by her passing.
> 
> Over seen due to another 'death'.
> 
> ...


Agreed there, farrah should be the one on the front pages.

A True Legend

RIP


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

she set the standard that all younger models followed 

R.I.P YOU STUNNER


----------



## MViper (Mar 25, 2009)

R.i.p


----------



## thetong6969 (Apr 20, 2009)

she was gorgeous in her time
pity her husband abused her which prob led to her downspiral
rip angel


----------



## Kelly84 (Jul 14, 2008)

Farrah died of something serious & rare who cares about some prat made of plastic. For a dead celeb to be recognised when they die, should they have done something bad?

Michael Jackson ~ accused of being a peadophile

Jade Goody ~ a racsit

R.I.P Charlies Angel


----------



## fuzzielady (May 19, 2008)

R.I.P Farrah

Our thoughts are with your loved ones


----------



## Carlie (Sep 27, 2006)

Pimperella said:


> Johnny Bravo will be deeply affected by her passing.


"Farrah Fawcett; the only woman in the world with hair better than me!" - Johnny Bravo. :lol: 

RIP Farrah.


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Because you have some lovely morelia I agree


----------

